# The Laird and the River



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

It has become my true “go to board” ever since I got it and for so many reasons. As I write this I am literally on a mini adventure trip with my 3 ½ year old, Hunter, up on the Colorado River. Above Dotsero about 12 miles, mostly class I with a couple of II’s. No kayak, just my Laird 12’1. I tell you this as it hints at the versatility and the possibilities it offers...............

Ken Hoeve Reviews The Tuff Lite SurfTech Laird 12'1" | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------

